# Need a new camera?



## wayneis (Nov 10, 2005)

If you are looking for a new camera and have not heard of a place called www.ecost.com then you should check this out.  I've bought a few items from them with no problems at all.  A couple examples of what they have now is a Nikon Cool Pix 5200 5.1 MP Refurbished for $149.00.  A brand new Canon SD500 7.1 MP $359.00. They also sell a ton of other products other than electronics. 

I don't have anything to do with this company other than being a customer&gt;

Wayne


----------



## Scottydont (Nov 11, 2005)

I have bought from them many times. I also like www.buy.com and www.techbargains.com


----------

